# Illustrator for Embroidery......Embird?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, 

Looking at Embird. Their Font Studio pluggin, has a feature where you can draw designs in Vector, and import them with out having to redraw them. 

As A Illustrator junkie, could this be the best thing going? 

Does anyone have any experience with doing this?

[email protected]


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

I am only familiar with DG/ML by Pulse, it has also a feature which will automatically digitize imported vector files, but I find it works poorly. I tried it a couple of times and you need to make adjustments anyway(such as overlap) so I skip that now and just digitize it from jpeg.


----------



## mikabreto (Dec 2, 2008)

I have used Embird to convert a State of Georgia logo with text into stitches...it was not the easiest thing to do, but every method has failings. Tracing art can be hard if your art does not have sufficient resolution. Converting a EPS file into EMF from Illustrator causes the text to lose some of its curliness, and introduces bumpiness to the letterforms. I found that using CorelDraw to do EPS-to-EMF conversions is a little bit better. In general, I much prefer saving the vectors to reuse as stitches over tracing them by hand because it saves so much time, but I have done it both ways. (Sometimes all you can get is a bitmap.)


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

I saw a new plug in for this that just came out from Hirsch, check it out...
Embroidery i2 Plug-in for Adobe Illustrator


----------

